# TwinSAFE Com ERR



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das ich meine TwinSAFE Gruppe nicht in den RUN-Modus bekomme, da ich den Com ERR nicht resetet bekomme. Woran kann das liegen, und wie kann ich das beheben?

Mein Aufbau besteht aus BK1120, KL1904 und KL6904.

Gruß
Borsti


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

Ich denke doch das Du die Beckhoff-Doku zur Hand hast?

http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/BusTermi/TwinSAFE/EL6900_KL6904-FBde.pdf

Bei dem COM_ERR handelt es sich um einen Fehler einer der angelegten TwinSafe-Gruppen (Edit: genauer einer TwinSAFE-Connection), welche das ist und welcher Fehler dort ansteht kann Online ermittelt werden.


----------



## StructuredTrash (30 Januar 2011)

Bei dem Aufbau gibt es ja nur eine TwinSafe-Connection, zwischen der 6904 und der 1904. Kann also eigentlich nur an der EtherCat-Verbindung zwischen der Steuerung und dem BK1120 liegen. Ist der BK1120 denn im Status "OP"?


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Bei dem Aufbau gibt es ja nur eine TwinSafe-Connection, zwischen der 6904 und der 1904. Kann also eigentlich nur an der EtherCat-Verbindung zwischen der Steuerung und dem BK1120 liegen. Ist der BK1120 denn im Status "OP"?


Ja der BK ist im OP Modus.

Auszug aus der Connection List:

#  | Typ             | Status         | Diagnose
1  | TwinSAFE Master | undefiniert    | 1000 0101


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

borsti87 schrieb:


> Ja der BK ist im OP Modus.
> 
> Auszug aus der Connection List:
> 
> ...



Diagnosebits xxxx 0101 = Watchdog abgelaufen
Diagnosebits 1000 xxxx = FSoE Master meldet Failsafe Value aktiv

Wie ist die Watchdog-Zeit eingestellt, wie ist der externe Aufbau (Leitungslänge?), wie sind die Eingänge der KL1904 Konfiguriert?


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

Es handelt sich um einen Testaufbau mit nur einem Schütz maximale Leitungslänge beträgt 20-30cm. Die Schützspule ist an Kanal 1 der KL6904 angeschlossen und ein Schließer an den Kanal 1 der KL1904.

*Parameter der KL1904:*

S-Address: 1
Kanal 1: aktiv
Kanal 2: nicht aktiv
Kanal 3: nicht aktiv
Kanal 2: nicht aktiv
Sensortest Kanal 1: aktiv
Sensortest Kanal 2: nicht aktiv
Sensortest Kanal 3: nicht aktiv
Sensortest Kanal 2: nicht aktiv

einkanalige Auswertung der Kanäle
Ambivalenz für alle Kanäle nicht aktiv

FSoE Watchdog: 100


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

An Kanal 1 bitte mal den Sensortest deaktivieren.

Da hier ein Schliesser aufgelegt ist kann meldet der Sonsortest einen Fehler auf diesem Kanal.
Vereinfachte Wirkungsweise des Sensortests:
Der Sensortest gibt ein Signal auf die Leitung dessen Rückmeldung vom TwinSafe-System ausgewertet wird, bleibt das Signalrückmeldung auf dem System aus wird der EM-Stop ausgelöst.


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

OK habe ich geändert doch bleibt der Com ERR


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

Dann stelle bitte den Watchdog auf z.B. 500ms....

Wie sehen die DIAG Anzeigen der Klemmen aus?


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

KL1904:
Diag 1: ein, mit kurzen Unterbrechungen und etweigen kurzem flackern 
Diag 2: aus
Diag 3: aus
Diag 4: aus

KL6904:
Diag 1: flackern, 1 Blink-Impuls
Diag 2: aus
Diag 3: aus
Diag 4: aus


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

Also jeweils schnelles Flackern im Wechsel mit 1 Blink-Impuls?

Bedeutet auf der KL1904
Fehler im S-Parameter (TwinSafe-Parameter)

auf der KL6904 das mindestens eine Connection nicht im Zustand RUN ist...


die Beckhoff Doku zu TwinSafe und den Klemmen liegt vor?

KL1904
KL6904
TwinSafe Funktionsbausteine


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

Ja Doku habe ich vorliegen ;-) nur habe ich zu der Blink-Reihenfolge die mir die KL1904 zigt nichts gefunden.
Kurzes flackeren gefolgt von längerem leuchten mit kurzem aus (4mal) kurzes flackern


----------



## NochEinProgrammierer (30 Januar 2011)

Blöde Frage: Hast Du das TwinSafe Projekt gestartet und einen Reset der KL6904 durchgeführt (Spannungsversorgung AUS/EIN)? 

eventuell mal das Projekt von den Klemmen löschen und neu übertragen.


----------



## borsti87 (30 Januar 2011)

Ok jetzt läufts ;-) Danke


----------



## SebastianR (24 Januar 2013)

Hallo Forum,

mein aktuelles Problem paßt gut zu diesem Thema, daher setze ich es einfach mal fort.

Zunächst: TwinSafe bringt mich zur Verzweifelung.

Ich  habe inzwischen meine Schaltung auf ein Minimum reduziert: Buskoppler  EK1101, TwinSafe DO EL2904, TwinSafe DI EL1904, TwinSafe Logik EL6900,  PC über Buskopller zum Setzen von FB-Start, ERR ACK
Minimal-Logikschaltung: 2 Eingänge (NC) vom DI ins AND, Ergebnis zum DO (hängt ne Leuchte dran)

Problem:  natürlich COM ERR, geht nicht weg durch Bestätigen.  TwinSafe-Connection-List Diagnose sagt 1110 0101, ich vermute etwas mit  Watchdog. Setze ich Start, befindet sich AND-FB im Status "Safe"
An der Logikklemme leuchten die ersten 5 LEDs grün, Diag-LED 4 gibt den COM ERR-Blinkcode.

Was ich nach Suche im Forum und sonstigen Internet probiert habe:

Doku lesen
DIP-Schalter prüfen
Logikprogramm mehrfach übertragen
Logikklemme neustarten
alles Neustarten
Watchdog erhöhen
Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch probieren kann.

Gibt  es noch andere Vorschläge zur Problemlösung? Ich hänge mal noch mein  Logik-Programm an, vielleicht ist da noch irgendetwas auffälliges drin.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße,
 Sebastian


```
Actual project on term (FSoE Address = 3):
 
User: sebseb
Version: 1
Date: Thu Jan 24 10:25:42 2013
CRC: 0x8F42
 
TwinSAFE Parameter (Summary):
 
Connections: 2
Groups: 1
Function Blocks: 1
Mapped Outputs: 4
 
 
Detailed project configuration:
 
* TwinSAFE Group 1 (1 FB(s), 2 Connection(s))
   RUN/STOP is linked to StandardIn 1.0.
   ERR_ACK is linked to StandardIn 1.1.
   * TwinSAFE Connection 1 (This term is master.)
      Associating term is "EL1904".
      FSoE Address of associating term = 2, Connection-Id = 1, Watchdog = 1000 ms, SIL = 2.
      Parameter:
        Operating Mode  (Index #x8000:1)  is  digital  
        Sensor test Channel 1 actve  (Index #x8001:1)  is  true  
        Sensor test Channel 2 active  (Index #x8001:2)  is  true  
        Sensor test Channel 3 active  (Index #x8001:3)  is  true  
        Sensor test Channel 4 active  (Index #x8001:4)  is  true  
        Logic of Channel 1 and 2  (Index #x8002:1)  is  single logic channel 1/2  
        Logic of Channel 3 and 4  (Index #x8002:3)  is  single logic channel 3/4  
        Store Code  (Index #x10E0:1)  is  0x0  
        Project CRC  (Index #x10E0:2)  is  0x0  
      
   * TwinSAFE Connection 2 (This term is master.)
      Associating term is "EL2904".
      FSoE Address of associating term = 1, Connection-Id = 2, Watchdog = 1000 ms, SIL = 2.
      Parameter:
        Standard outputs active  (Index #x8000:1)  is  false  
        Current measurement active  (Index #x8000:2)  is  true  
        Testing of outputs active  (Index #x8000:3)  is  true  
        Error acknowledge active  (Index #x8000:4)  is  false  
        Store Code  (Index #x10E0:1)  is  0x0  
        Project CRC  (Index #x10E0:2)  is  0x0  
      
   * TwinSAFE Function Block #1 (AND)
      AndIn1 (Break Contact) is linked to TwinSAFE Connection 1 (ConnId = 1), Channel 1.
      AndIn2 (Break Contact) is linked to TwinSAFE Connection 1 (ConnId = 1), Channel 2.
 
* Mapped TwinSAFE Outputs
   TwinSAFE Group 1, output FB ERR is linked to StandardOut 1.0.
   TwinSAFE Group 1, output COM ERR is linked to StandardOut 1.1.
   TwinSAFE Group 1, output OUT ERR is linked to StandardOut 1.2.
   TwinSAFE Function Block #1, AndOut is linked to TwinSAFE Connection 2 (ConnId = 2), Channel 1.
```


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Januar 2013)

Der PC dient als SPS? Wie ist die EtherCAT Verbindung zum EK1100? Netzwerkkarte mit Intel-Chipsatz?


----------



## DaHauer (24 Januar 2013)

Sind für die Netzwerkkarte auch die Beckhofftreiber installiert? falls nein kann das auch noch ein Grund für den COM Error sein.
War zumindest bei meinem C6920 so.

cheers


----------



## borsti87 (24 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wie hoch ist der FSoE Watchdog der Safetyklemmen in der TwinSAFE Verbindungsliste (in der EL6900) eingestellt?
Versuch es mal jeweils mit dem Wert 500.
Hat bei mir geholfen musst du mal mit experimentieren ;-)

Gruß
borsti87


----------

